# NZXT Phantom OR CM HAF-X ?



## amit_talkin (Oct 25, 2010)

hi ppl,

well , you might gonna say to search google for the title question, but believe me, i did it already and i m still confused!  . So I am asking for your help with my requirements.

I want to buy a case which can..

1. hold 360mm radiator.
2. more spacious and should hold reservoir and mcp655 pump.
3. airflow and cooling at its best among these 2.
4. should not get dusty easily. 
5. easily mod-able. 
more good features always welcome!


I am not gonna upgrade in future atleast 3 years. so please advice accordingly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2010)

HAF. Hands down. Do not waste your time with a NZXT. However may I suggest the 922 or 932.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 25, 2010)

cool, but why 932 over haf-x? :|


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2010)

amit_talkin said:


> cool, but why 932 over haf-x? :|



Size. I run a 922. Its a nice inbetween.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 25, 2010)

i go for haf x it got all u asking for, i got 932 and im just saving up for haf x

http://img.techpowerup.org/100715/CIMG0251.jpg


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 25, 2010)

HAF X, any day of the week. Unless, you're on a tight budget and really need to save the ~$50. The Phantom is a nice case with a unique design and some good features, but the HAF is a better designed for a high-end WC setup like you've described.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 25, 2010)

Despite the fact that I'm partial to the (white) NZXT Phantom, functionality-wise I would still opt for the HAF-X.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 26, 2010)

Having a HAF 932 I think it is a waste if the HAF X is in the budget.

No extra room for water lost in the X over the 932. You gain a case that does support the larger motherboards if that ever becomes something you want later down the road. The HAF 932 can't unless you mod it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

The HAF X is IMO the ugliest case ever produced.  Period.

I'd far rather have a HAF 922/932, NZXT Phantom, or Corsair 700/800D (or even 600T)


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'd far rather have a HAF 922/932, NZXT Phantom, or Corsair 700/800D (or even 600T)



That 600T is a fine looking case.  Sneekypeet has s picture of a sweet one in the ATM thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

I saw it, I'd love for a 600T to be my next case after seeing that one


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

amit_talkin said:


> hi ppl,
> 
> well , you might gonna say to search google for the title question, but believe me, i did it already and i m still confused!  . So I am asking for your help with my requirements.
> 
> ...




This again 


Cosmetics -The Phantom

Features - The Haf X


----------



## mav2000 (Oct 26, 2010)

HAF X for water cooling, I dont like the looks, but it is a practicle case for water coolers and has some great features inside. 

The Phantom, only for looks and also has some nice features built in. ut for water cooling, I would stay away from it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I saw it, I'd love for a 600T to be my next case after seeing that one



this


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 26, 2010)

If you want a HAF X now is the time to get it. The egg has it for $180 shipped using the code "EMCZYNT63".


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've only worked once on an nzxt tempest, the quality isn't the same (it lacks some decent anti-aliasing, word from the owner itself, who wasn't impressed when he saw my 922) as the CM cases that's for sure. Looks aren't just it. At the end of the day, practicality is what is most important. So any CM case stated here would win over the nzxt one.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2010)

HAF X


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> HAF X
> 
> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/SDC10755.jpg



I love the funnel you have going from the front of the HD rack to the 470. Where did you get that from?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love the funnel you have going from the front of the HD rack to the 470. Where did you get that from?



It comes with the case It's an airduct specifically for the card(s), you can also install a 120mm fan to it for extra air flow.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> It comes with the case It's an airduct specifically for the card(s), you can also install a 120mm fan to it for extra air flow.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1376/HAF-932-GPU-fan-duct-mount.jpg



Damn I wish my 922 came with one.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 26, 2010)

I've often thought of getting a HAF-X for the insane airflow, and then modding a curved brushed alum door onto it for noise and looks, curved so air still flows in the top and bottom... but that won't really fix it. Still have that plastic molding on the top, and the fact that the case itself isn't brushed... That and I'm so effin sick of how heavy full-towers are. What am I using all that space for anyways? Nothin'


----------



## Reventon (Oct 26, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> That 600T is a fine looking case.  Sneekypeet has s picture of a sweet one in the ATM thread.



The curves on the 600T ruin in. The 800D, now that's a piece of fine art right there.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 27, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> It comes with the case It's an airduct specifically for the card(s), you can also install a 120mm fan to it for extra air flow.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1376/HAF-932-GPU-fan-duct-mount.jpg




Yeah I have a Enermax Magma installed 70 cfm at 18 db for 13 dollars, it's a fan that's hard to beat!



TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn I wish my 922 came with one.



Well they will be selling HAF X parts in the Cooler Master Store soon, perhaps you can somehow mod one into it when they become available.



Reventon said:


> The curves on the 600T ruin in. The 800D, now that's a piece of fine art right there.



700D has a better front, but it needs a windowed side panel.


----------

